# Inflatable squeeze tunnel



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been through several haunted houses that have those inflatable squeeze tunnels (black fabric walls that inflate with a blower and bulge out forcing you to squeeze through in total darkness) Six Flags over Georgia has one and Sloss Furnace in Birmingham has two.

I've been googling and googling yet I can't find anything on these. Who makes them? Where do you get them? How do you build one if no one makes them?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Found this on another forum - don't know anything about this company but it might be a place to start for you:

http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_h...nflatable-Squeeze-Tunnel-Hallway-design-ideas

And this:

http://www.inflatableimages.com/Products.aspx/Giant-Inflatables/Tunnels


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

*Thanks.......*

...I found that post last week as well. I emailed over a week ago but have not heard back. Also, that greaterthanentertainment.com site does not exist. Later down in the thread, he mentions that all his items are in development. I'm guessing he didn't make it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a couple of sites that sell them (rather pricy). Couldn't find any how-toos for home made versions.

http://www.hauntedprops.com/category-s/346.htm

http://www.scareproducts.com/cms.Catalog.aspx?catalog=*


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

the effect is called "claustrophobia" if that helps


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Inflatable walls 

Claustrophobia Effect and other questions 

Claustrophobia Walls


----------

